# Favorite military base nickname?



## hylandrdet

When I was stationed at Ft Sill, OK, I was very nervous. Why? because of the many negative nicknames they had for it. Because of its reputation for training accidents, Ft Sill has been known as "Ft Kills", the "Killing Fields" and "Geronimo's Revenge".

What's your favorite nickname for your favorite military base?


----------



## CSM

Fort Drum NY...affectionately referred to as Summer Camp by many Reservists and Guardsmen.


----------



## 5stringJeff

How about Ft. Useless (Eustis), VA?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Fort Carson - Fort Cartoon
Fort Jackson - Fort Relaxin'
Fort Leonardwood - Fort Lost in the woods


----------



## freeandfun1

Ft. Stewart = Ft. Stupid


----------



## gaffer

Ft Puke, Lowsyana otherwise known as Ft Polk


----------



## dilloduck

Ft. Shafter--Hawaii
no explanation needed


----------



## cptpwichita

FORT LEONARD WOOD-fort lost in the woods
did one station unit training there,both basic and combat engineer training


----------



## regent

Fort Ord.
Pacific Grove, by God
Monterey by the bay
Fort Ord by reveille.


----------



## Oddball

Why not Minot?...Freezin' is the reason.

K.I. Siberia.


----------



## SandSquid

When I was in Iraq, we were at Camp Anaconda for a while.  And it was pretty much a daily occurrence that we'd get a mortar dropped in on us.  Security and helo's would go out, and lay waste to whomever was there.   Then they'd set up at night with a frozen mortar tube and when the ice melted in the day, the round would drop and fire and they'd be long gone.    

Anyways, it got the nickname "Mortaritaville".  

Also was on the Kitty Hawk for duty for a short while at the start of OEF.   Official nickname was "The Battle Cat" but known by most of the sailors as the "Shitty Kitty".   Was the oldest ship in the fleet when I was there.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

*Obammy's favorite military base name is Fort Dix*


----------

